# Рост миомы



## Admin (4 Июл 2006)

Попросили вопрос задать:

Здравствуйте!
Прочитала на Вашем сайте что витамины могут спровоцировать рост миом, какие именно витамины? А что еще может спровоцировать их рост?
Для меня Ваш ответ очень важен, т.к. у меня выросла миома с 18 недель до 20 за 8 месяцев.
Спасибо, Юлия


----------



## Helen (6 Июл 2006)

Витамины, биогенные стимуляторы, препараты, усиливающие метаболические процессы относят к препаратам, провоцирующим рост опухолей различной природы и в случаях имеющейся патологии (доброкачественные и злокачественные опухоли) не назначаются или назначаются только по строгим показаниям.

Быстрый рост миомы, а также усиление кровотечений, развитие анемии являются показанием к удалению миомы,  и частое назначение витаминов на фоне развивающейся анемии не всегда является лучшей тактикой в таком случае.


----------

